# Disability (SSDI).



## Corey123 (Dec 19, 2007)

Have any of you filed, are on, or are about to receive disability benfits from the Social Security Administration?

I applied for it in October due to the heart condition that I developed and was diagnosed with last year. It's one of the health issues that qualifies a person to receive disability benefits. I tried to continue working, but I just couldn't do it because I'm much too exhausted, wicked tired and breathing heavily. Plus I can only walk so far. 

And I was just told that a decision won't be told until about 5 months from the time that I filed for it. The process seems to be a long slow dragged-out one!

As it stands right now, I can't work, am presently only living off a small monthly pension, can't pay the full monthly rent and can barely do anything else!

Does anyone know the exact amount of red tape involved in trying to get approved for monthly disability insurance payments?

Why does the SSA put people through so much crap to get what they earned and saved up throughout their entire working careers?

I understand that your doc has to furnish proof of your condition, as well as the amount of medicine involved to at least control the conditions so that things don't get worst.

I STILL have to at least look for part-time employment, which is no easy task at all. It's awfully frustrating looking for work all day, that being told that I'm not qualified, especially when my resume PROVES that I am. I spent the last two sumers doing this and have gotten nowhere. My most recent job, I lost due to no fault of my own.

I've even applied for public housing, since being disabled also qualifies people for low-income disabled housing. But there's red tape involved in that as well. I am haowever, receiving food stamps and Mass Health now.

But it's just the money issue. I STILL have to pay rent and utilities, which I can't do because of the extremly low income I'm getting. Your suggestions, please?


----------



## Constance (Dec 19, 2007)

Do you have any friends or family you could bunk with for a while? You could pay your way by cooking meals and doing lite housework.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 19, 2007)

No.

But I was told by a friend whom I haven't seen in a while, that in order to really qualify for low-income housing, I would have to let the lanlord bring the case to court and bring evidence that I'm unable to pay due to seriously low income.

Supposedly, the court would allow a couple of months for me to find another apartment.
I would then supposedly be able to take this info the the housing authority and they would move me along to get an apt. and meet the deadline faster.

But I think the landlord won't do that, seeing that I'm at least TRYING to pay him. But also, just being disabled is supposed to be enough to qualify me for low-income handicapped housing.

I have to climb up four flights of stairs to get the my present apt., which leaves me very winded, tired and exhausted. Being in a apt. that accomodates the disabled has one or more elevators to help me avoid using the stairs, especially if I'm placed on a much higher floor apt..

Being disabled, elderly and having young children living with you who are not able to work yet, is top priority. Low income, in their eyes, is not so important until or unless you are about to lose your place of residense.

To be declared leagally disabled, so I'm told, all it takes is verification from my doc. So it seems like being disabled would get me in faster than the other three.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 19, 2007)

Corey, I'm so sorry you are ill & struggling with this process. Go to the yellow pages & get an attorney now. In all likelihood (not in every case), you will be turned down 2 or 3 times. The final time you may have to go before a judge. Get ALL your Medicaal records together. The process can go on for a very long time. Re low housing - see if you qualify for SSI - Medical - fill out the forms. Here's a link I hope will be helpful:

Social Security Disability Coalition


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link.

Yeah, that ridiculously long 5-month waiting period is so stupid. All because they make you go through mud and high water to be allowed YOUR money that was deducted from YOUR paycheck every week, that you've scrimped, saved and are forced to pay into during all those years of having jobs!! 

But if I'm even denied just once, and haven't found work yet, I STILL eventually will get a low-income apt. anyway. Whichever comes first.

And yes, I've heard that people were turned down at least a few times before being approved. Several people I know went through that. But they were eventually approved. And denials CAN be appealed. Also, from the time that you sign up, your money is retroactive, meaning that you'll get it all in a lump sum- a big fat juicy check, once approved to receive the benefit. I'm estimated to receive, roughly about $1,203 a month, so multiply at x 5, and that would be so sweet!!

I AM already covered with the state health program, and I AM getting food stamps and that DOES ease the burden a little bit, but as far as actual money goes, it awfully blasted hard to come by, since I can't even find a part-time job, much less anything else. 

And if I was in low-income housing for the disabled, it would DEFINITLY ease the problem even more, as you can't be charged more than about 30% of your income for a low-income disability apt.. I hope to be in one, at least by late winter or early spring.

But at this time, I cannot afford to pay market rent. The pension, once it has been approved, which it was, is permanent, but it's just not enough to even get by, much less make do!

Which is why a low-income disability apt. would do nicely, at least until disability kicks in.

Oh, and BTW, I tried getting financial assistance for the state and was turned down! They claim that the small pension I'm getting is too much!
Since when is $540 a month too much when you have to pay $700.00 a month for rent plus utilities?! They DID however, suggest getting a low-income apt. though. That is where the disability comes in.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 19, 2007)

I hate the system. There are all kind of people who take advantage of the situation, cheat and steal(sp?) from the government, but when person gets really sick forget about, that person gets nothing. I hate them.

There is a special program to help with utility. You need to go to welfare office and start asking a lot of questions. And they do not want to volunteer any information. Be prepare that you will have squize the info from them.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 19, 2007)

Corey

Contact these people right away: English - MassLegalHelp


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 19, 2007)

I know my ex-husbands case too a very long time. From my own personal experience working with disability claims at the doctors office it seems they always deny the first attempt even with the severest of cases. I do know my ex did receive a huge check for all the back payments that he should of been receiving but again that was a long time coming. And I should mention he did have a lawyer also.
Good luck and I'll pray for you.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear you are going through this, Corey. My brother developed chronic heart failure this spring and went through the same thing. They didn't tell him it would take 5 months but actually, that's how long it took for him to be approved. He had to get forms filled out by his doctors and then, later, they asked him to be examined by one of their docs, who agreed with my brother's docs. I don't know if you can hang in there financially but eventually, you will probably be approved.

My brother was just about ready to contact one of the attorneys who specialize in this. I think that's a good idea if you get turned down, but be aware that they get a portion of your check every month for as long as you receive disability. That is their fee. I'm not saying they don't earn it, just that you should be aware that is what the fee is. I think one of the links someone posted is to MA legal aid, which is different than a private attorney and should be free.

It's sad that it is so hard to get benefits when you need them. I mean, this is an insurance program that we have all paid into from our first pay check! Good luck, friend, and keep us posted.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 19, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> I hate the system. There are all kind of people who take advantage of the situation, cheat and steal(sp?) from the government, but when person gets really sick forget about, that person gets nothing. I hate them.
> 
> There is a special program to help with utility. You need to go to welfare office and start asking a lot of questions. And they do not want to volunteer any information. Be prepare that you will have squize the info from them.


 

Yes CharlieD, I couldn't agree with you more!! 

The system definitely IS broken and it needs to be changed badly. And yes, it's those theives and con/rip-off artists that have ruined things for EVERYONE who signs up for any kind of finanancial help!!

Some people, I won't mention race, live in one apt with two or three families together an every adult probably gets a welfare check, so they are living like Kings and Queens!

Then there are or were those who used to sell their food stamps to get money for drugs and booze. Still others find any means to try to cheat the system, while those like you & I have slaved and worked most of our adult lives, and when we are not able to work and try to get financial assistance 
from one of these well-known sources, they want to play games and then deny us our dignity to live our golden years respectfully!!

These stemmers need to be weened out and bre forced to go though a CORI check when they try to file for any type of assistance!

Thank you all for helping, and please, keep it coming!


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 19, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are going through this, Corey. My brother developed chronic heart failure this spring and went through the same thing. They didn't tell him it would take 5 months but actually, that's how long it took for him to be approved. He had to get forms filled out by his doctors and then, later, they asked him to be examined by one of their docs, who agreed with my brother's docs. I don't know if you can hang in there financially but eventually, you will probably be approved.
> 
> My brother was just about ready to contact one of the attorneys who specialize in this. I think that's a good idea if you get turned down, but be aware that they get a portion of your check every month for as long as you receive disability. That is their fee. I'm not saying they don't earn it, just that you should be aware that is what the fee is. I think one of the links someone posted is to MA legal aid, which is different than a private attorney and should be free.
> 
> It's sad that it is so hard to get benefits when you need them. I mean, this is an insurance program that we have all paid into from our first pay check! Good luck, friend, and keep us posted.


 


Thank you so much. Sorry to hear about your brother. Is he now receiving benefits, as well he should be?

Yeah, I just found that out myself after waiting almost three months, which they told me that would be the max.

Yeah, they had no problem at all snatching funds from everyone's paycheck every week. Now when it comes time for people to request the money, they give you a hard way to go and a short time to make it!! 

Like the commercial says; It's my money, and I need it now!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, he did get approved and has started receiving benefits. He got his first regular check almost 6 months after he first applied. Isn't that shameful that our own government makes people wait for benefits they have _already paid for_? They told him he would receive the retroactive check 60 days later. Anyway, he was never turned down, even though we were sure he would be since it took so long. But apparently, that's the norm. How long has it been since you applied, Corey?


----------



## *amy* (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree the system is definitely broken. It is designed to break one financially (& emotionally). If you can work (even put a hot dog in a bun), then they consider that gainful employment. Still, if you can work - work. Five months is nothing. Try waiting a year - you can lose everything. Apply for SSI! Yes it is retroactive, but by then one is close to destitute & at the end of one's rope. Move in with friends or family. Please follow up on the link I provided. Edit to say get an attorney that specializes in SSDI. If your assets are $2000 (own a home or savings) you will not qualify for SSI. You have health insurance, & that is definitely a good thing!!! Pretty much, unless you are in final stages of renal failure, aids or cancer - don't expect anything. If you are too ill to take care of yourself, try a board and care. They will take your whole disability check, and don't think you want to be there or in section 8 housing - if it even exists. It's a terrible system. Work if you can & follow up w the links I provided. Good luck. BTW, don't expect your attorney to do everything for you. Get your medical records, and make several copies.

It is a terrible thing to work all one's life & be denied over & over again. Write your congressman. If you qualify for SSI (Medi/Medi) you may qualify for IHSS - if you are unable to cook or take care of yourself. Good luck.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 19, 2007)

While waiting for SSDI to get it's act together contact the utilities companies.  I don't know if they have it where you live, but here in VA, the electric company has a program for the working poor that helps them with their utility bills.  You may be able to set up some type of payment plan different from the normal billing.  Any government run agency will have paperwork and approval waits.  Maybe check some faith based charities like Salvation Army. They may be able to help now while you are waiting.  Since you are apparently computer literate, you may try to find a job as an online order taker for QVC or some such company.  One of my son's high school teacher made extra money staying home in the evenings and weekends taking phone orders from companies.  He did Best Buy, Office Depot, Pizza Hut etc. and would make good money sitting in his own living room!  That may be a way for you make some money with out the physical stress.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 19, 2007)

I ran into a former coworker this afternoon and I told her about my heart condition and financial status.

She told me that her uncle went through a similar experience, only that his condition was much worst than mine. She says that he had to have TWO by-pass surgerys, can't work at all, was ordered by his doc not to, can't lift anything too heavy or it might bring on an attack and kill him, and after all that, he was denied his disability. Twice!!

Yes all, you wait for what seems like all of your life to get what you soley deserve, and then the lazy gov't makes it so blasted hard for you to do so!

The woman told me that he had to assign his lawyer on the case. Then, and ONLY then, was he able to win the case!

I filed for disability, but they got me down for SSI (supplimental security income. What if I was of leagal age to retire and get straight social security? Would I have to go through this same ordeal? Would there be just as much red tape and bull like there is now?


----------



## *amy* (Dec 19, 2007)

Corey123 said:


> ...I filed for disability, but they got me down for SSI (supplimental security income. What if I was of leagal age to retire and get straight social security? Would I have to go through this same ordeal? Would there be just as much red tape and bull like there is now?


 
Not sure about the latter, Corey. The SS office or site (link) may have the answer. SSDI is total disability - no matter what your age. SSI, as you said is Supplemental income. It may depend on how many years you worked & how much you contributed to SSDI to be eligible. SSI may qualify you for programs you may not be eligible for thru ssdi i.e. County funded? Not 100% sure. As I understand it, no matter how much $ you contributed to SSDI (thru work), there is only a certain amount you can collect/be eligible for. There may be an advocate or ombudsman (sp?) you can ask/talk to.

If you are a Veteran, perhaps the VA can help.  Just a thought.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 19, 2007)

A friend of mine is on SSI, something that he and his late twin brother received during childhood. It it also less money than disability. But yes, the two ARE DIFFERENT.

Supposedly, you can also get this if you're in extreme hardship and you need some financial help to try to make ends meet, which is the case with me. Then I think maybe they expect you to find or look for work still, but I'm NOT going back to work once I'm on disability or SSI - whichever one I get!

I've worked ever since 1966, and it was a very long 40 + years. I want my money. I earned it the honest way, and I deserve to be dignified. I want what's rightfully mine and that's that!!

Honestly, I think also, that part of the reason they want to deny people so quickly is that they hope applicants will probably croak before being approved, and to them, well, that's just one less person who would have been getting financial help!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 20, 2007)

Corey

Did you see the link I posted for you?  Free legal help.  Contact them now.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks. Yes, I DID see it and I'll contact them immediately. Thanx again!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Corey123 said:


> I think also, that part of the reason they want to deny people so quickly is that they hope applicants will probably croak before being approved, and to them, well, that's just one less person who would have been getting financial help!


This is so sad but that's exactly what I think, too. I think they delay as long as possible because some folks will literally die while waiting.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 20, 2007)

The stalling tactics that they force people to go through needs to be outlawed. 

Their old dinosaur ways of doing things should be banned and the whole blasted system should be overhauled so that when people in the future file for SSI or SSDI, things can be sped up and go more smoothly.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 20, 2007)

Corey, did you see the link I posted?

Social Security Disability Coalition
There are links to several rsources there as well.

I would call ssi, & check on the status of your case, and again, if necessary, get an attorney now, as Jenny & I both mentioned.

Here is another link, I hope will be helpful. Good luck.

Supplemental Security Income


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks. Yes I did.

It was just this past Monday when I got their response after sending them an e-mail about a week ago. Sounds also like they still have yet to receive and go over my medical files.

I'll try to find out again mid winter. Too bad that I didn't sign up in August. I might have been getting it next month.

And I really can't get a lawyer yet because I haven't been denied yet. Sorry to say, this, to them, is standard operating procedure. And a lawyer will probably ask the first thing; "Were you denied yet?".

But I saved the info that you gave me for future references.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 21, 2007)

Corey, if you ever decide to raise some cash by selling some of your kitchen appliances on eBay...I'd bid on them..


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 21, 2007)

The ones that I would sell are very old. I don't even think  eBay would help sell them.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 21, 2007)

Sometimes old (if in good shape) is better than new.  EG- Hobart


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 21, 2007)

That may be true, but what about grease buildup and yellowing?

I should hopefully be approved for disability insurance. I've only heard about one person being turned down for heart failure.

Most are turned down mainly for when they are mentally challenged. I know one person whose mom told me that he was turned down about three times before he was accepted. Same with someone else I know.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 21, 2007)

Corey123 said:


> I should hopefully be approved for disability insurance. I've only heard about one person being turned down for heart failure..


 
I think you mean disability _benefits_.  You can't get _insurance_ when you are already disabled.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 21, 2007)

They call it SSDI or SSI, which means Social Security Disability Insuranse and Suplimental Security Insuranse. But you're right, it's still a BENEFIT.

Almost like UEI, which means unemployment insuranse. DI and UEI both depend on you having worked one or more jobs over a period of time.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2007)

$102,000 to pay off social security in 2008. 

i don't feel well.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 21, 2007)

They claim that they are going broke. But how can that be with so many people working?


----------



## jennyema (Dec 21, 2007)

Corey123 said:


> They claim that they are going broke. But how can that be with so many people working?


 
More money will be owed than is coming in.  Baby boomers are beginning to retire and draw benefits.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 21, 2007)

I was just talking to a friend on the phone. She had to go because she got an important call from her hospital.

But she just told me that the Savation Army will help pay the rent if I'm not able to because of low income and financial burden. So I must gather up nesessary info and take it to them for help.

And that there IS help for people during the winter season who need help paying for heat. So maybe and hopefully, there IS a light at the end of the tunnel!

But Amy, you're right! The system DEFINITELY IS broken and needs to be fixed. They are just in one whale  of a mess.

The friend also told me that someone she knows had waited five years to get disability, and when she got it, she literally blew some of it on crack!! How sad is that?!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2007)

my dad jokingly thanks me for my contribution to social security every year. he's been collecting for almost 20 years now, and i'm sure has gotten out more than he put in.

and now my eldest brother will be retiring in a few years.

i'll be lucky to get anything by the time i retire, at the (then minimum) age of 70.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 21, 2007)

OMG, Buckytom!! That's too far away! It's at least 66 for me. I look at the kids I know in my neighborhood, think to myself and wonder if there will be anything left for THEM when they reach retirement age! Some of them are working already, but they are paid under the table.

I DID get a food stamp card. It gets refilled monthly and is used at the supermarkets quite similar to a debit or credit card. That takes care of the food issues.

I have to go out for a medicine refill, so I'll stop by the APAC office to inquire about fuel assistance. They told me where to go for food stamps.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

buckytom said:


> my dad jokingly thanks me for my contribution to social security every year. he's been collecting for almost 20 years now, and i'm sure has gotten out more than he put in.
> 
> and now my eldest brother will be retiring in a few years.
> 
> i'll be lucky to get anything by the time i retire, at the (then minimum) age of 70.


This is true, bt. I doubt most of us here will receive anything near what we paid into it. My understanding is that the monies that have been paid into SS since it was instituted were managed poorly by the government, using them for low-interest loans and such that didn't make our money grow sufficiently. I don't know if that has changed, but it appears the government has decided to deal with the shortages by cutting our benefits and making us wait longer to be eligible.


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 22, 2007)

I hate to be a cynic because I am one. Fact is the system isn't broken - it just never was well. We must understand that the "system" exists to sever the bureaucrats who are helpless because they are bureaucrats, otherwise they would be something else. 

It has long been said, and I think true, If we are prepared to let the government do it for us then we also must be prepared to be disappointed. 

Oh - fact is the social security bank account is empty - the government long since "borrowed" it all and spent it. Also, it was set up as a pyramid scheme - enough has never been paid in - it has relyed on increasing numbers of workers to offset the growing number of retirees. Well, it's out run of itself, the pyramid is collapsing under the increasing number of retirees, like me. Ever wonder why the government is so anxious to keep those illegals coming? You got it. Of course that will turn into a bigger problem. D


----------



## Treklady (Dec 26, 2007)

I have MS, and I went as far as getting a lawyer for my SSDI, but I was turned down, and if I did not go back to work, my benefits would run out by 2009, and I had to go back to work for at least a year and a half. 

My son was turned down, even thought he has autism. they had him take a IQ test for a little over an hour and they think they know that he is fine. I spend every day with him and know what he cannot do. He is 18 and cannot drive. how many 18 year old boys do you know that cannot drive, unless there is something wrong with them.

The system stinks!!


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 26, 2007)

It definitely does!!

You should go back and fight them for both you and your son. You went through that ordeal of trying to be approved and they denied you. Keep on trying!! Don't give up.

It's your money, and you need it now!!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 3, 2008)

It's heartbreaking to hear what you're going thru, Corey123.  My dad fought the same beaurocracy five or six years ago when he went on SSD.  After a heart attack, having one lung removed d/t cancer, he was still turned down the first time.  This despite having 1) arthritis, 2) loss of one eye, 3) arythmia, 4) diabetes, 5) one arm that's almost useless (no cartiledge at all in the joint) and divertriculitus.  On top of it all he's a Viet Nam vet, having served two tours on an aircraft carrier on the flight deck!  He was very fortunate that it was an election year, though- he wrote his Senator who must've decided it was a PR dream.  A week and a half later he was informed they'd "re-examined his case" and approved it.  Some snivelling funcionary claimed that the letter had nothing to do with it.  Yeah, right!

Stay on 'em, Corey123!  And by all means, consult an attorney.  There are many who'll help cases like yours _pro bono_.  It seems like those weasels must get a bonus for each hardworking taxpayer they screw over, but they eventually have to follow the law.  Perhaps they hope that a certain percentage will simply give up, saving them money.  But it's not really their money- *it's your money! * You paid it in in good faith.  Now is your hour of need.

Definately check with a lawyer.  And keep your chin up!


----------



## Corey123 (Jan 3, 2008)

They haven't denied me yet. It's just taking me a ridiculously long waiting period just to try to find out if I'm qualified or not. It's this stupid ridicoulously long suspense they put people through just to get their dignity and pride!!

The landlord just told me yesterday evening that he may be giving me an eviction notice by next month if I still can't get a job or any additional funds to help me try to pay the rent. And you're right, it IS my money.

Something needs to be done about this. Isn't there someone to go to to make them move a little bit faster? Is it this much trouble even when someone is ready to sign up for SS retirement?!!


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 8, 2008)

Good news!!!

Yay!! I found out today that I've been approved for disability payments. The first check hasn't come yet, but it should arrive soon.

But at least the stressful financial struggle that I've had to go through for over a year will be over soon. No more job hunting and being turned down or ignored for employment!!

No more putting up with those co's games!!


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 8, 2008)

That is great Corey, some Blessings just take awhile !!  Happy for you


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 8, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Good news!!!
> 
> I found out today that I've been approved for disability payments. The first check hasn't come yet, but it should arrive soon.
> 
> But at lease the stressful financial struggle that I've had to go through for over a year will be over soon. No more job hunting and being turned down for employment!!


This is great news, Corey. I've thought about you so often since you first started this thread and wondered how you're getting along. It shouldn't be this hard to get disability benefits but I'm glad you are finally approved. Now, just concentrate on keeping your health as good as it can be and enjoy life.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats, Corey123!  What a relief!  See, sometimes you just need a bit of patience and faith.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Yes CharlieD, I couldn't agree with you more!!
> 
> The system definitely IS broken and it needs to be changed badly. And yes, it's those theives and con/rip-off artists that have ruined things for EVERYONE who signs up for any kind of finanancial help!!
> 
> ...


Hey, Im from Australia and we have the same problem here Im afraid. I am currently out of work due to a permanent illness that wont get any better and I am finding the same problem, no one cares and no one wants to help, if we dont have the money to pay our bills and rent, then tough, and I have no family either, and my friends have their own problems and work and their own family, I couldn't and cant intrude. I am lucky that I am in housing here, but they dont care if you cant pay your rent becauce you are sick or out of work, they just want their money, so I really know what you are going through, even if it is across the other side of the world, they are no different. My son and I just eat the basics and go no-where, how can we, and I am struggling to buy our medication, and we need it permanently, or we will end up in hospital, and that is more money, YOU JUST CANT WIN, 
My heart goes out to you and I only hope and pray that you can get some sort of emergency housing or funding soon, and I am hoping that I can get a part time job that I can do successfully enough to keep it, Good luck to you.
                        From Spiritwolf in Aussie Land.
Oh and believe me I know who you are talking about when you mention those who live together and pool all their money, all  3 or 4 or 5 families living together, we know who they are, believe me, we have them here in Australia too, and esp. where I live, trying to get money off of me and my son when we walk to the shop to buy our food, and they get paid more than us, we know who they are.  I HATE IT  so does everybody, but hey , what can we do, without the police getting involved, I have phoned the police so many times about them, and they move them on and the minute the police are gone , THEIR BACK,  give us a break, What can we do??.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Good news!!!
> 
> I found out today that I've been approved for disability payments. The first check hasn't come yet, but it should arrive soon.
> 
> But at least the stressful financial struggle that I've had to go through for over a year will be over soon. No more job hunting and being turned down for employment!!


Well done Corey, Good Luck to you, hopefully now you can sleep at night, a bit anyway.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your continued support!!!

Yes SpiritWolf, and I'll sleep even better when the first check arrives! 

Have to pay up the landlord and the utilities so that I can get back on track and start living a decent life again! 

I'm so glad that I wasn't turned down! That would have meant possibly waiting another six months or more and I might not have seen any money from them until this coming summer!

The financial strain will soon be over. Thanks again, guys!


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 16, 2008)

My retro check came, I paid up the rent to next month and all the utility bills, even the cable bill!

Bought a few new toys (a brand new laptop pc, 26" HD flat screen tv, Fooodsaver and a DVR) and still got some money left over!!

Boy! Feels so good to be able to pay the bills again! Never thought that I'd say that! I'm so happy! I'll get a disability check every month from now on!

Thanks again guys for all your continued support!


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 16, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> My retro check came, I paid up the rent to next month and all the utility bills, even the cable bill!
> 
> Bought a few new toys (a brand new laptop pc, 26" flat screen tv, vacuum sealer) and still got money left over!!
> 
> ...



Feels good, don't it  Good luck to you


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes it does!! Thank you.

Are you a recipiant as well?


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 20, 2008)

Glad to see you got your back SSI!  I'm sure it's a load off not having to worry about it.  And best of luck to you, too, SpiritWolf- hopefully you'll catch a lucky break as well.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanx, but everyone seems a little bit confused. I'm on SSDI, not SSI.

SSDI is disabilty. SSI is Supplemental Security Income. Disability gives you more money per month - which is what I wanted and got.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 21, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> Thanx, but everyone seems a little bit confused. I'm on SSDI, not SSI.
> 
> SSDI is disabilty. SSI is Supplemental Security Income. Disability gives you more money per month - which is what I wanted and got.



I know that- I just misspoke, er, mis_typed._


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 22, 2008)

No problem.

Now I got it all planned on how to keep the rent and utility bills paid so that nothing ever gets behind again!


----------



## Elf (Feb 22, 2008)

Get your Senator involved. I once had trouble with the S S and couldn't any where till I wrote my Senator, that  really lit a fire under them.  Good Luck


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 22, 2008)

I got the benefit.

One of my next moves also was to get a lawyer if they were to turn me down. Or aquire a leagal aid service.


----------

